# Odd dreams and hypersensitive intuition



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, this has been bothering me for a while and I'm not sure if it makes any sense. 

My intuition keeps giving me false alarms that something bad is going to happen, when in fact everything is all right or it's blowing up a small matter. Therefore, I have been feeling moody because of this, and this bad mood has been rubbing off the people around me. I've tried ignoring the bad feeling, but after a while it keeps returning to bother me.

Another thing is that I have been dreaming about impossible things happening, such as travelling to parallel universes, seeing my doppelganger, being somebody else, past lives, etc. I am not really bothered by dreams, but it had me wondering what exactly it's trying to tell me.

I am skeptical about the existence of all these, and it has been bothering me for the last 4 or 5 years or so (when I have last had a drastic personality change). I used to be very sensitive about the energy around me when I was younger too. I think it's my mind's way of interacting with possibilities and its surrounding energy, but the effect is that my tendency to absorb any negative energy can bother me a lot. Is there anything that I can do to either get rid of this feeling or at least tune it down a bit?


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Maybe some form of meditation; in order to learn how to channel, atract, repel or control energy. So, in that way, you can shield yourself from the effects and possibly use that power to your advantage.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

CaptSwan said:


> Maybe some form of meditation; in order to learn how to channel, atract, repel or control energy. So, in that way, you can shield yourself from the effects and possibly use that power to your advantage.


I've never tried meditation before, so what type of meditation do you suggest I start with for starters?


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

That I cannot say; but, maybe you can find some information online.


----------



## Cael (Jan 23, 2013)

Powerhouse said:


> Well, this has been bothering me for a while and I'm not sure if it makes any sense.
> 
> My intuition keeps giving me false alarms that something bad is going to happen, when in fact everything is all right or it's blowing up a small matter. Therefore, I have been feeling moody because of this, and this bad mood has been rubbing off the people around me. I've tried ignoring the bad feeling, but after a while it keeps returning to bother me.


Something like this could be a wide variety of psychological and physical conditions and ailments. It could very well be a hormonal imbalance, medicinal effects, or even exposure to something in your home or place of work. It could also be an anxiety disorder, post traumatic stress disorder, or chronic paranoia. The possibility of each depends on when this started, and any events in your life around this time. If this has been going on for a long time despite changes in your living conditions, or (dropping, or starting) in medication, it could very well be a psychological problem. And if this is a new issue, changes in your living conditions could lead to it being a physical ailment, and recent changes or events in your life could cause a psychological issue.

If you are unable to isolate the cause of this, then I suggest that if it is possible, for you to see a physician and have a routine physical done, and possibly a few blood tests for allergies and any possible irregularities. If this does not work, then you may need to see a regular counselor or even therapist. 




Powerhouse said:


> Another thing is that I have been dreaming about impossible things happening, such as travelling to parallel universes, seeing my doppelganger, being somebody else, past lives, etc. I am not really bothered by dreams, but it had me wondering what exactly it's trying to tell me.


Dreams are reflections of our experiences and thoughts throughout the day. Thoughts before you fall asleep affect dreams greatly. If you have been reading about, watching shows about, playing games about, ect any of these things, then this would be your simple explanation. Your mind is recreating what you've taken in during the day, or have thought about before falling asleep. Of course, the mind during REM sleep is very illogical, and will make assumptions and jump to things that could hardly be seen as related to these things. So it is possible that your mind has taken something that would naturally occur by reflecting your thoughts, and go somewhere completely unrelated with it. It is possible that your dreams are trying to tell you something, but it is just as possible that they are not.

You may find these articles useful on the topic:
Why Do We Dream? - Psychology Today
Lucid Dreaming and Self Realization - Psychology Today
An article about recurring dreams: Recurring Final Exam Dream - Psychology Today
And one more about how dream interpretations are not a fully supported psychology: Why Dream Dictionaries Don't Always Work - Psychology Today



Powerhouse said:


> I am skeptical about the existence of all these, and it has been bothering me for the last 4 or 5 years or so (when I have last had a drastic personality change). I used to be very sensitive about the energy around me when I was younger too. I think it's my mind's way of interacting with possibilities and its surrounding energy, but the effect is that my tendency to absorb any negative energy can bother me a lot. Is there anything that I can do to either get rid of this feeling or at least tune it down a bit?


This is where my knowledge ends. I have friends that know plenty about this area, and overhear a fair amount, but by no means am I any authority on, or am I even someone familiar with this subject. With these friends, these videos are popular:




Link: Spirit Science 2 ~ Chakras - YouTube





Link and playlist: Physics, Metaphysics & the Consciousness Connection 1 of 18 - YouTube

And this channel is popular: Chaîne de SatsangWithMooji - YouTube

Perhaps you could watch some of these and form your own opinions and beliefs from there.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I believe that dreams tell us more than just about the thoughts we have the day before. But because, IMO, the relationship between yourself and dreaming reflects the relationship between you and your subconscious, I also believe that the thoughts you have in the previous day can influence your dreams. I feel that the subconscious wants to talk to us and that we can engage it with our thoughts--we can ask it questions and stuff.

But the experiences that you have with negative intuitions reminds me of general anxiety or some other kind of anxiety. I think that some people tend to REM dream more (like myself), and REM dreams tend to be more negative and intensive. It kind of makes sense that someone who dreams like this more would be negative and intensive in their thinking (not that it's a clear cause and effect, but more like a feedback ping-pong thing.)

I don't really think you should try to get rid of these negative feelings, but maybe just try to strengthen the positive stuff in your life. I also have dreams about things I am skeptical of in real life, like telepathy, aliens from outer space, and the afterlife. I don't know why I dream about this stuff when I am not convinced of it in reality. 

I think a basic meditation is to meditate to let go of thoughts. Acknowledge them as transient and accept that they have no baring on you or your life. As you continue to let them go, you will train yourself to be more in control of thoughts like anxiety thoughts or excessively demanding feelings. Everything that stirs anything in you can be accepted and released. Just being able to categorize them helps in being able to organize and control them in daily life (I totally made that last part up.) I think the idea is that you are more than your anxieties and feelings and that your external world doesn't dictate your internal world.

Edit: And maybe I am being too harsh in saying that dreams aren't about thoughts of the previous day. Your thoughts in the previous day are a culmination of your life experiences and knowledge and your response to that day. I think that dreams are similarly extensive.

Also, I dream of parallel universes and stuff, but doppelgangers remind me of some of Jung's dream archetypes (like the shadow). I found it useful to look at dreams in the way that Jung did. That dreams are often symbolic of stuff going on for us--that my dreaming about telepathy might have to do with issues of intimacy or disclosure, though I don't know about parallel universes (or what you mean by that.) I also look forward to watching Cael's video clips.


----------



## gestalt (Feb 15, 2011)

try some jung for the dreams : )

he's probably not too far off the planet for his stuff to be beneficial in an every day sense. it was great for me, anyway. His work on the subconscious is downright enlightening.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

Powerhouse said:


> I've never tried meditation before, so what type of meditation do you suggest I start with for starters?


For a short while now i have started Gurdjieff based self awareness training, during the first stages of which you make yourself aware of all the thoughts(head centre), feelings(emotional centre), and sensations(gut centre) that come to you. 

So far its working quite well, but everyone's mileage will likely vary. It is hard work.


----------



## elleinsane (Jul 2, 2013)

I have suffered from* terrible *dreams for a long, long time. I believe it's caused by fears that run through my mind before I sleep, and throughout the day. They aren't so much regarding the phenomena you listed, but they can indeed be strange. 

I, too, upon waking from a bad dream (especially if it involves a loved one) have a sense of impending doom. It doesn't happen too often and it eventually does go away. Once it goes away, it doesn't return. 

I have found that if I am particuarly stressed about something, this is much more likely to happen. 

As a child, my mother would tell me stories of a fantasy place that she and I created together called "Lollipop Land" before bed (I had night terrors and was also a sleep walker). She thought this would help keep me calm, or thinking positively before sleep. I do think it helped. As an adult now, I find that listening to a calm voice.. or some peaceful music just as I'm drifting off to sleep helps. Or at least it seems to.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

CaptSwan said:


> Maybe some form of meditation; in order to learn how to channel, atract, repel or control energy. So, in that way, you can shield yourself from the effects and possibly use that power to your advantage.


Thanks for your suggestion! I've been meditating with this video recently, and it works wonders. However, it's something that needs to be done once every few days to alleviate anxiety.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Cael said:


> Something like this could be a wide variety of psychological and physical conditions and ailments. It could very well be a hormonal imbalance, medicinal effects, or even exposure to something in your home or place of work. It could also be an anxiety disorder, post traumatic stress disorder, or chronic paranoia. The possibility of each depends on when this started, and any events in your life around this time. If this has been going on for a long time despite changes in your living conditions, or (dropping, or starting) in medication, it could very well be a psychological problem. And if this is a new issue, changes in your living conditions could lead to it being a physical ailment, and recent changes or events in your life could cause a psychological issue.
> 
> If you are unable to isolate the cause of this, then I suggest that if it is possible, for you to see a physician and have a routine physical done, and possibly a few blood tests for allergies and any possible irregularities. If this does not work, then you may need to see a regular counselor or even therapist.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply!

This has been going on for about 6 or 7 years, to be precise. I have never moved houses during this time though, so I can't be sure if I've been exposed to something. However, I have mild attention-deficit disorder so that might be the case of my mind having racing sorts, and in this case, racing negative thoughts. I've been through a stressful period for the last few months though, so that might have contributed to the condition getting worst.

I will look into having a health-check and maybe a therapist to pinpoint the issue.

Thanks for the list of sources. Recently, I have been dreaming about people whom I used to know and things from the past in an unfamiliar place, and I believe that it has something to do with feeling stressed with life changes recently, thus my mind is thinking of the past to get a feeling of security. So far I have not found dream dictionaries to be particularly helpful in interpretation of my dreams either.

Your video recommendations have been very informative. I believe that the chakra aspect is very much real, as I've once took an aura picture and it has too much red, orange and yellows, with a little greens. This video sums up what it means, and I find it to be true.

The physics and metaphysics lecture is interesting too. Thanks again!


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Powerhouse said:


> Thanks for your suggestion! I've been meditating with this video recently, and it works wonders. However, it's something that needs to be done once every few days to alleviate anxiety.


I'm glad you found a solution to your problem. Just keep the practice, learn as much as you can about your particular case and; y hope you can further develop you latent potential and be able to put it to good use.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

meltedsorbet said:


> I believe that dreams tell us more than just about the thoughts we have the day before. But because, IMO, the relationship between yourself and dreaming reflects the relationship between you and your subconscious, I also believe that the thoughts you have in the previous day can influence your dreams. I feel that the subconscious wants to talk to us and that we can engage it with our thoughts--we can ask it questions and stuff.
> 
> But the experiences that you have with negative intuitions reminds me of general anxiety or some other kind of anxiety. I think that some people tend to REM dream more (like myself), and REM dreams tend to be more negative and intensive. It kind of makes sense that someone who dreams like this more would be negative and intensive in their thinking (not that it's a clear cause and effect, but more like a feedback ping-pong thing.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply! I don't think that my REM dreams are negative, as most of them have been fair or even pleasant, albeit puzzling if I think about it. I can see what you mean, but why do you think so?

I've improved with positive thoughts, but it takes a while to take full effect. I think our mind sometimes may contemplate such possibilities, and it may manifest itself in dreams.

I've been trying meditation, and it has been helpful. However, it's something that has to be done frequently because feelings of anxiety returns after a few days. 

I believe that the doppelganger dream might be about the dark side about myself, which can seem like an evil twin of sorts. I've been taking a while to reconcile and accept that the self that I know of well and the 'evil twin' are actually different aspects of me. The possible explanation of parallel universes is that I've been thinking of possibilities that I've not explored in real life. Cael's videos are good in my opinion. 

Nice to hear from you!


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

gestalt said:


> try some jung for the dreams : )
> 
> he's probably not too far off the planet for his stuff to be beneficial in an every day sense. it was great for me, anyway. His work on the subconscious is downright enlightening.


Thanks for your recommendation. Is there any particular book that you've read to come to this conclusion?


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

sarek said:


> For a short while now i have started Gurdjieff based self awareness training, during the first stages of which you make yourself aware of all the thoughts(head centre), feelings(emotional centre), and sensations(gut centre) that come to you.
> 
> So far its working quite well, but everyone's mileage will likely vary. It is hard work.


Thanks for your recommendation! I'm not familiar with Gurdjieff self-awareness training, so is it something that I have to get a professional therapist to do, or can I do it myself as long as I have patience?


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

elleinsane said:


> I have suffered from* terrible *dreams for a long, long time. I believe it's caused by fears that run through my mind before I sleep, and throughout the day. They aren't so much regarding the phenomena you listed, but they can indeed be strange.
> 
> I, too, upon waking from a bad dream (especially if it involves a loved one) have a sense of impending doom. It doesn't happen too often and it eventually does go away. Once it goes away, it doesn't return.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about that, and thank you for sharing your experiences and solution. 

Well, it's not really related to the dreams (I believe I have chronic anxiety, which has been calmed down with meditation and self-hypnosis), but I just wanted to mention it since both are similar parallel topics. I believe it's been affected by stress to, like you said.

I think that self-hypnosis and meditation may be helpful for you at a deeper level as well, so maybe you can consider trying it too.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

CaptSwan said:


> I'm glad you found a solution to your problem. Just keep the practice, learn as much as you can about your particular case and; y hope you can further develop you latent potential and be able to put it to good use.


Thank you for your concern and understanding!


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Powerhouse said:


> Thank you for your concern and understanding!


On the contrary, thank you for allowing me to help you. Have a great day.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Powerhouse said:


> Thanks for your reply! I don't think that my REM dreams are negative, as most of them have been fair or even pleasant, albeit puzzling if I think about it. I can see what you mean, but why do you think so?
> 
> I've improved with positive thoughts, but it takes a while to take full effect. I think our mind sometimes may contemplate such possibilities, and it may manifest itself in dreams.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you too! 

The reason why I said that REM might be more negative is because of a documentary I watched about dreaming. They described a study in it, in which people were awakened during non-REM sleep and REM sleep were asked to fill out the same questionnaire (which, to my memory, was basically just filling in letters to form words). The people who were wakened from non-REM tended to fill out the questionnaire with more "positive" words than those who were wakened from REM. The people in the documentary hypothesized that this was because non-REM sleep is more about reenacting daily life, whereas REM was more about dealing with issues and problems. In the same documentary, they also suggested that some people REM dream more than others, and that those people tend to be a little bit more depressed (or negative or something). If ONLY I remembered the name of it or was an expert on dreaming--it was on netflix. 

I can't really remember the context behind my original post. Jung's shadow is basically a complex of everything repressed about one's self (I think--I haven't really read much Jung.)


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Powerhouse said:


> Well, this has been bothering me for a while and I'm not sure if it makes any sense.
> 
> My intuition keeps giving me false alarms that something bad is going to happen, when in fact everything is all right or it's blowing up a small matter. Therefore, I have been feeling moody because of this, and this bad mood has been rubbing off the people around me. I've tried ignoring the bad feeling, but after a while it keeps returning to bother me.
> 
> ...


Stuff like this happened to me a couple years and I ended up possessed. I would get a lot of dreams... one, I traveled back in time.

The key with these dreams is to not get caught up in them. Sometimes God will give us a dream but most aren't from God, and if you begin thinking your dreams have meaning, you can get caught-up with some negative things... negative energy like you said.

If you get re-occurring dreams, those may have meaning and be from God. I'd pray to God if you get any of those and ask for understanding. Dreams from God will be backed up by the Bible... God confirms his own word. If something goes against the Bible, ignore it, it's nothing good. Before I was saved, God would give me flood dreams. He was warning me judgement was coming against me and I was being very thick about it.

I began having problems with feeling energy, and like you, I began absorbing this energy. Believing in that stuff and experiencing it can get you into trouble, in my opinion. At least you're not looking to have it happen to you, I was seeking it, which was very bad decision. Now, Christ is my protection from negative energy. The evil principalities of this world have been defeated, and the power to rebuke and overcome anything negative resides with those in Christ. This includes problems in life, depression, sickness, and demons. Stand on the word of God, and be filled with the Holy Spirit, and evil will perish before the presence of God within you.

John 7:38 - _*Whoever believes in me, as Scripture has said, rivers of living water will flow from within them.*_

The living water is the word of God dwelling within, it is life spoken by the Holy Spirit. It is the sword. You should also put on the armor of God, which is faith in Christ.

_*[SUP]10 [/SUP]Finally, be strong in the Lord and in his mighty power. [SUP]11 [/SUP]Put on the full armor of God, so that you can take your stand against the devil’s schemes. [SUP]12 [/SUP]For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms. [SUP]13 [/SUP]Therefore put on the full armor of God, so that when the day of evil comes, you may be able to stand your ground, and after you have done everything, to stand. [SUP]14 [/SUP]Stand firm then, with the belt of truth buckled around your waist, with the breastplate of righteousness in place, [SUP]15 [/SUP]and with your feet fitted with the readiness that comes from the gospel of peace. [SUP]16 [/SUP]In addition to all this, take up the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming arrows of the evil one. [SUP]17 [/SUP]Take the helmet of salvation and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God.*_

I'm saying all this because you're letting the negative energy influence you. That should not happen to a child of God. Rebuke it from your life with power.


----------

